

EpicPlays.com – Search and Keep Track of Games You Want to Play - relaunched
http://www.epicplays.com/

======
Nadya
Do people not use .txt files anymore? Is there... really a need for a site
like this? The site looks nice though.

I wish you good luck. Simply because Sveny looks like a nice guy...er...
viking.

~~~
relaunched
This is a dear friend and previous startup partner of mine's new site. Looks
great and the gaming community is a very passionate, interesting group to
target. I, myself, am no longer a gamer...my life and job couldn't sustain the
mild addiction I had to EVE, WOW, Half-Life, Counter-Strike, etc.

I'm wondering how they deal with game discovery, especially with indy games,
this tends to be an issue for the most passionate / hardcore gamers.

